# Missing Ragdoll cat



## ozzycat (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm looking for my lost cat, Ozzie.
He went missing on Wednesday July 28 from Pencoedtre Village, Barry, Vale of Glamorgan, South Wales
Ozzy is a two year oldmale, white mitted seal point Ragdoll. He was wearing a blue diamante collar. A reward is offered for his safe return . He is a muched loved family pet. PLEASE HELP BRING HIM HOME!!!
Thank you, Suzanne


----------

